# COVID-19 ( By The CCP ) Was Deliberate And Designed To Destroy America's ROBUST Economy !



## nononono (Mar 19, 2020)

This was a Targeted Bio-Weapon ( Fomented by the CCP/DNC/MSM )  to Destroy the American Economy....

ALL WHO WERE INVOLVED IN THIS CRIME WILL PAY DEARLY AND SPEND THE
REST OF THEIR LIVES IN JAIL......

Current Deaths in US by COVID-19 = 151 ( 03/19/2020 )

Current US population = 329,493,677 as of Sept 2019

Percentage by US Population 

151/329493677 x 100% = 0.0000458279 %

The CDC estimates that up to 42.9 Million people got sick
during the 2018 -2019 Flu season.
647,000 were hospitalized.
61,200 died from the flu.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2020)

OAN originally said it was produced by a lab in North Carolina to weaken the economy and wreck t's Presidency and re-election.

Now they are blaming the Chinese - same reporter, too.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2020)

espola said:


> OAN originally said it was produced by a lab in North Carolina to weaken the economy and wreck t's Presidency and re-election.
> 
> Now they are blaming the Chinese - same reporter, too.



*Wow .....maybe you're up to a " Civil " discussion.....

I don't care about OAN, Fox, CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS.....and on and on....

What I care about is the TRUTH...

And it appears by all the Data released from the " Doctor " who was at the epicenter
of this " Event " is the source was a BSL-4 Bioweapons lab that was either grossly
incompetent or deliberately malicious ....either way the end result is the same...

China was to become the Global Currency and PDJT ripped the curtain back and 
exposed the Global cabal at the center of this scheme .....

Don't respond with a childish one liner ...try a " Civil " discussion.

The TRUTH is right in front of your face.....

It's ALL about Money/Power....Nothing else. COVID-19 has become the latest Tool.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2020)

Trump's people: 








						Federal law enforcement document reveals white supremacists discussed using coronavirus as a bioweapon
					

White supremacists discussed plans to weaponize coronavirus via “saliva,” a “spray bottle” or “laced items,” according to a weekly intelligence brief distributed by a federal law enforcement division on Feb. 17.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump's people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Horse Shit.....*
*
The TRUTH is coming out More and More every day...

The Democrats cannot hide behind this manufactured crisis anymore....
THEY ARE IN BED WITH CHINA...
They were party to this manufactured crisis and when the TRUTH comes out*
*a whole lot of people are going to Jail or Worse !!!

CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY !!!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

The sad part is you get this all from somewhere, so there are others like you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The sad part is you get this all from somewhere, so there are others like you.


*The same internet YOU have access to, of course you enter the information highway with *
*an anchor strapped to your ass......it's a wonder you can even respond.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The same internet YOU have access to, of course you enter the information highway with *
> *an anchor strapped to your ass......it's a wonder you can even respond.*


Someone should have known years ago there would be tabloid babies like you, brought up believing nonsense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2020)

The Fox Business anchor Trish Regan has departed the cable news network, two weeks after she was benched following an on-air monologue in which she dismissed concerns about the coronavirus as a “scam” fueled by enemies of President Trump.

The network said on Friday that it “has parted ways” with Ms. Regan, whose prime-time program was abruptly pulled from the channel’s schedule earlier this month.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Fox Business anchor Trish Regan has departed the cable news network, two weeks after she was benched following an on-air monologue in which she dismissed concerns about the coronavirus as a “scam” fueled by enemies of President Trump.
> 
> The network said on Friday that it “has parted ways” with Ms. Regan, whose prime-time program was abruptly pulled from the channel’s schedule earlier this month.





*In which she told the TRUTH !

The Murdoch brothers are PUSSIES and can't handle the TRUTH !

Don't worry DUMBASS a New Network is coming on line and
FOX will be toast.*


----------

